# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Kush mundet mem ndihmu ku e kam gabim nje detyr me nenprogram

## rmaxhuni

#include <iostream>
using namespace std;
double shuma(int a, int b, int c, int d, int e);
{
int n,m;
double x,y;
cout<<"Te ipen vlerat e n,m dhe x:";
cin>>n;
cin>>m;
cin>>x;
y=2*x+4*shuma(3,n+2,4,1,4)+shuma(4,2*n,6,m,3)+shum  a(5,n,n+1,n-2,-7);
cout<<"Shuma e fituar eshte y="<<y<<endl;
return 0;
}

double shuma(int a,int b,int c,int d,int e)
{
	int i,j; double f=1,
		s=0;
for(i=a;i<=b;i++)
{
	if(i==c)
{i=i+1;}
else
{
	for(j=1;j<=d;j++)
{
		f=f*j;
	}
s=s+(f+(e*i));
}
}
return s;
}

----------


## flaviobejko

Provoje tani


#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

 int main()

{double shuma(int a, int b, int c, int d, int e);

int n,m;
double x,y;
cout<<"Te ipen vlerat e n,m dhe x:";
cin>>n;
cin>>m;
cin>>x;
y=2*x+4*shuma(3,n+2,4,1,4)+shuma(4,2*n,6,m,3)+shum  a(5,n,n+1,n-2,-7);
cout<<"Shuma e fituar eshte y="<<y<<endl;
return 0;
}

double shuma(int a,int b,int c,int d,int e)
{
int i,j; double f=1,
s=0;
for(i=a;i<=b;i++)
{
if(i==c)
{i=i+1;}
else
{
for(j=1;j<=d;j++)
{
f=f*j;
}
s=s+(f+(e*i));
}
}
return s;
}

----------


## flaviobejko

mfal se dhe un e bera gabim :P

----------


## xubuntu

provo ket 



```

#include <iostream>using namespace std;double shuma(int a, int b, int c, int d, int e);int main(){  int n,m;  double x,y;   cout<<"Te ipen vlerat e n,m dhe x:";   cin>>n;   cin>>m;   cin>>x;   y=2*x+4*shuma(3,n+2,4,1,4)+shuma(4,2*n,6,m,3)+shuma(5,n,n+1,n-2,-7);   cout<<"Shuma e fituar eshte y="<<y<<endl; return 0;}double shuma(int a,int b,int c,int d,int e){  int i,j; double f=1,  s=0;  for(i=a;i<=b;i++)  {    if(i==c)    i++;    else    {       for(j=1;j<=d;j++)          f=f*j;       s=s+(f+(e*i));    }  }  return s;} 



```

----------

